# Compatibilité HP laserjet 1020



## Monordi11 (24 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un possède ou utilise une HP laserjet 1020 sur mac OS X.4 ? Merci d'avance


----------



## woulf (24 Septembre 2005)

J'utilise quotidiennement une HP1015 sans problèmes, je me demande si ce ne sont pas les mêmes drivers. Vérifie peut être sur le site de HP ?

Edit: je viens d'aller faire un tour sur le site hp rubrique téléchargement de pilotes et a priori y'a pas pour la 1020 sous mac


----------



## solis marc-michel (17 Septembre 2009)

bonjour,je suis nouveau sur ce site, et je cherche aussi des réponses.
je possède un g5, OX10.4, et pour résoudre ce problème, je suis allé sur le site HP.
par contre,je ne sais plus si s'est les pilotes de la 1020 ou 1022.

qui peut me dire pourquoi ma 1020 refuse d'imprimer?


----------



## Hellwyn (26 Septembre 2011)

Je relance ce sujet ! 

Ma mère m'a donné son imprimante qui sous PC fonctionne sans soucis, mais avec mon mac, je la reconnais et j'installe le driver de la 1022 car la 1020 n'existe pas sous mac, mais impossible d'imprimante;

elle m'indique imprimante prete mais jamais rien ne s'imprime... comment faire ? il y a t-il une solution pour passer à coté d'un driver et faire fonctionner cette imprimante ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h36 ----------

Personne ??? 

Vous avez AUCUNES ASTUCES ??


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Septembre 2011)

Gutenprint 5.2.7  ???

ou

http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/

ou

La déchèterie.

C'est pour quelle version du système ?


----------



## Hellwyn (27 Septembre 2011)

la décheterie c'es trop con je viens d'acheter une cartouche à 50  ... je souhaite la garder car ma mère pour son boulot fait 1 an avec sa cartouche (et elle imprime tout les jours en quantités conséquente ! )

j'ai essayé tout les tutos en anglais avec le driver de la 1022, mais l'astuce marche pas avec mon ordinateur : ou alors je n'ai pas compris quelque chose par exemple ça :

http://www.ehow.com/how_2239861_install-drivers-hp-laserjet-1020.html

je fais tout comme il faut jusqu'au 9, l'ordinateur reconnait mon imprimante, me dit qu'elle est prête est pourtant quand j'imprime alors, il me met impression en cours mais rien ne sort ...  ?


----------

